
The Winklevoss Twins Are Now VCs - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/27/the-winklevoss-twins-venture-capitalists/
======
bjoernw
What "experience" do they bring to the table?

------
sakai
Yuck.

